# For Sale! For Sale! The grinding beast! Pics of the machine



## silversaddle1 (Oct 22, 2012)

She is small, but she is mighty!

This machine is for sale.


----------



## Geo (Oct 22, 2012)

that is a very serious piece of machinery.


----------



## rusty (Oct 22, 2012)

silversaddle1 I see your no fan of drywall either, from what I read on the specs on your grinder she can bring solids down to nano.


----------



## joem (Oct 23, 2012)

Whoa - very cool.
let's see what it can do to some computer insides.


----------



## Shaul (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful!
I could see myself seriously investing in something like that.
How much did that set you back, if I may ask?

Shaul


----------



## 924T (Oct 23, 2012)

Simply awesome!

A very sweet piece of high-end machinery.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## silversaddle1 (Oct 23, 2012)

rusty said:


> silversaddle1 I see your no fan of drywall either, from what I read on the specs on your grinder she can bring solids down to nano.



Rusty,
You got that right. All the walls in the shop are lined with plywood and all electrical is in conduit so I can change/run new at any time.


----------



## grance (Oct 23, 2012)

very nice. I run all my scrap plastics through an old small wood chipper for the comapny that buys my plastics to recycle.


----------



## webbmutt1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Industrial cheese shredder eh? :shock:


----------



## uzippy11 (Dec 3, 2012)

Awsome machine,

About 5 years ago I made a simple machine that would grind a whole circuit board down to powder.

easy to make one.....just take an old lawn mower (push type). On the top of the deck cut a hole about 2 in in dia half way between the motor shaft and edge of the deck... I used a jig saw. Then mount a short 6 in pvc pipe over the hole.

now set the whole thing over a 55 gal drum....make sure the blade has room to clear on the inside of the drum....mine fit perfect over the drum.

I cut my drum down so that the mover deck was about 30 in off the ground when sitting on top the drum.

just about any thing you push down the pipe gets ground to powder and falls into the drum.! material has to be cut down to strips that will fit into the pipe.

I took a good round tree branch and spun it down on the lathe to make a dowel that just fit into the pipe.......use this to push the material down the pipe ......be sure to put a mark on the side so you don't push to far and start grinding your stick down.

comes out in a nice fine powder form.

Is their a benifit to grinding down to powder? If so I will build me another one...... how do you prosess the powder? I am doing fingers from cards and memory sticks...is it prosessed the same way ?

would it be good to grind down the whole memory stick and green boards for a better yeild?

Hope this may help someone..........


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 3, 2012)

uzippy11 said:


> Awsome machine,
> 
> About 5 years ago I made a simple machine that would grind a whole circuit board down to powder.
> 
> ...



Ummm, OK. This thing is safer.


----------



## butcher (Dec 4, 2012)

Consider how deadly these fine powders can be from electronic scrap, and where the powders will end up.


----------



## uzippy11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great point! I would not breath it and would not want anyone else to.

I have come up with a way to catch the powder in a dust hood if you will.

Powder is sucked in and air goes through a series of filters so all powder stays inside the system and only clean air comes out the back side.

I am all about safety first.....if and when I do this .....that's how I would do it......Steve


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Taking serious offers for the machine.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 11, 2012)

grance said:


> very nice. I run all my scrap plastics through an old small wood chipper for the comapny that buys my plastics to recycle.



Hey grance - what type wood chipper did you use? Pretty Please.

Thanks


----------



## Smack (Feb 15, 2015)

Got to be careful when using things of a high speed nature to grind plastic, you don't want to melt it, heat it up creating a fire hazard. It will also start to give off fumes when heated and if it's in a confined area a spark could set it off. I used to build wood chippers, the line I worked on built chippers that would take up to a 14" tree. The problem is in the cleaning action, it's not perfect, even doing wood like they are designed to do, they still have fires. A chunk of wood gets wedged and the high speed heats it up and pretty soon you blasting away with a fire extinguisher. Look for a plastic granulator.


----------

